

Iconic Jeans in Movies - blogowski
http://wtfjeans.com/blog/iconic-jeans-in-movies/
Today we don’t even notice jeans that actors wear on the big screen. But during the 1950′s you’ve could been expelled from school, restaurant or theater if you showed up in jeans. Why? Well, everyone wanted to look like James Dean. There are certain movies from the 1950′s onwards that capture what we love the best – Hollywood icons clad in cool denim ;)
======
samp615
As a techy and denim nerd, having this on hn is awesome.

